# Beer Judge Certificate Course In Aus



## Ray_Mills (19/1/05)

Hi all

For those interested there is now a Beer Judge Certificate course for Australian Brewers. Its an online course and all the information is on this site.

http://abjcp.craftbrewer.org

Cheers
Ray Mills


----------



## JasonY (2/2/05)

ok who from Perth is going to be doing this? I am interested in doing it for the experience etc, not sure about being a certified judge (if this even carries weight in Aus). 

Thinking about it ...


----------



## jgriffin (2/2/05)

There doesn't seem to be all that much info. Like it mentions fees, but doesn't seem to list them anywhere. Do i need to register first?

And how the hell do you study to become a judge online? How can you test someones palate over the web?


----------



## Gout (2/2/05)

You gather in groups in your area and study beers and then talk between other brewers, there is study guides and documents for each meet.

Sign up, (free) and there is a bit more info. 

the net is used to compare other groups over the country, but it is a "real life taste testing"


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (2/2/05)

So its the same as the local AHB meetings, only you get a gold star at the end of it.


----------



## barfridge (2/2/05)

I'm definitely interested in this, and I'm sure we can coerce a few more Perthverts to join in, all in the name of education of course.


----------



## tdh (3/2/05)

Adelaideans, are we interested in having an ABJCP study group?

tdh


----------



## Asher (3/2/05)

Perth People...

This has been mentioned at January's WestCoast Brewers meeting with some interest shown. below quote is from the upcoming WCB newsletter...
Neville Ash from Gryphon brewing service is trying to get things going at this end.

More will be known by the next meeting to held on monday 14th Feb..
Also the local Weizen comp...
Aslo Valentines day...... $hit! I'm in trouble......



> Australian BJCP Course and Exam
> Ever thought of expanding your beer and brewing knowledge?
> Ever thought of brushing up on your tasting skills?
> Then maybe the BJCP is for you!
> ...



Asher for now


----------

